# Getting rid of the smell of wood....



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

I bought these wood products (plates and spice box). They are made out of mango wood and I can't get rid of the smell of the wood. My food ends up tasting like the wood. Any suggestions.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

I have found coffee grinds (fresh) to be good for removing odours.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks..I'll try it.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

I should have added that you just let them sit there for days to absorb all the odours. I wonder if baking soda would do the same thing?


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.worldmarket.com/Mango-Woo...ty/1/index.pro

These are what I'm talking about. They are very raw wood. SO I'm afraid to try anything too wet. I used oil on them today and will try the coffee/ baking soda tomorrow. Thanks.


----------

